# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Βιβλία Για Ναρκισσιστικούς Γονείς

## psy_spirit

Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω βιβλία σχετικά με τους ναρκισσιστικούς γονείς, τι στίγματα αφήνουν στα παιδιά τους, τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της συμπεριφοράς τους όταν μεγαλώσει το παιδί, πώς να "θεραπευτεί" το παιδί απ τα ψυχικά τραύματα που του κατέβαλλαν. Έχει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάτι από ελληνική ή αγγλική βιβλιογραφεία; 
:)

----------


## black_adder

πριν από 2 βδομάδες τελείωσα το "δυσκολες μητέρες". Μέσα στους διάφορους τύπους μητέρας περιγράφει και τη ναρκισσιστική. Τσέκαρε το. Ειναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

https://www.politeianet.gr/books/978...miteres-253014

----------


## psy_spirit

> πριν από 2 βδομάδες τελείωσα το "δυσκολες μητέρες". Μέσα στους διάφορους τύπους μητέρας περιγράφει και τη ναρκισσιστική. Τσέκαρε το. Ειναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> https://www.politeianet.gr/books/978...miteres-253014



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα το κοιτάξω! :) Πέρασαν τόσες μέρες και ακόμα δεν εχω βρει τίποτα...

----------

